# how do i make my pirnahs more agressive



## nemoRIDAH

I got 6 2-6in pirnahs in my 30 gallon and thier boring me when i feed em they dunt like 2 be watched and wont eat when i'm lookin or eat when da lights on is thier any way i can like drop food in thier and they all rip it apart quick?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

turn up ur tempreture a little bit

place em in a area where a lot of people are walking about


----------



## soon2breed

dude thats a lot of p's for your tank. that might be a problem


----------



## nemoRIDAH

check_ya_self said:


> turn up ur tempreture a little bit
> 
> place em in a area where a lot of people are walking about


 whut should da temp be?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

maybe bring it up to 82 F

normal temp should be around 77-78

ur tank is DANGEROUSLY over stocked man.

im guessing a 120 gallon tank would solve all of ur problems


----------



## nemoRIDAH

welll i had 4 2 start then i bougth 2 baby 1 and thier suppose 2 be 11 but 5 got aten


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

man even 2 full grown reds are to much for a 30

if u cant upgrade to a massive tank i say sell all your reds and buy yourself a single sanchezi for that tank.

i dont think they will feel like being aggressive since they are too cramped up.


----------



## zig

my fish was like that then they got use to me and now i can be right up to the tank and they will eat


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

First you should get a bigger tank for your Pygo shoal... other than that Ps tend to be more active (and aggressive) with higher temps but it's not recommended since it usually conduce to cannibalism...







!


----------



## BlackSunshine

can we get another pic of your tank from a diff angle?


----------



## thebluyak

your going to need a new tank lke everyone has said 
PS id turn ur temp down to keep them from fighting. Around 77-78 to make them less agressive. Piranhas arnt the vicisious killers everyone makes them out to be, epecially reds. they are said to be the most shy of all the piranhas, the pygo family

also take those goldfish out. Go read mr hannibals thread about feeding live food like 5 threads below this one.


----------



## bigman8258

i had the same problem use some tinfoil to disapate light. give them plenty of hiding spaces the more comfortable they are with there surroundings the more interactive they will be. OH AND GET A BIGGER TANK!!!! min 75 gallon for now optimal 125 gallon if you turn your heat up in a tank that small with a relativly bare tank like that you will just lose fish.


----------



## nemoRIDAH

i had them for a long ass time now mayb obver half a year

see dat fukin fat peaice of shiet gold fish was thier for a day now hes big as my big rbp


----------



## mcmurrayjl

nemoRIDAH said:


> i had them for a long ass time now mayb obver half a year
> 
> see dat fukin fat peaice of shiet gold fish was thier for a day now hes big as my big rbp










THAT'S TOO MANY P's FOR THAT TANK!!!


----------



## Ægir

poke them with a stick and spit in their faces? really you can only make them meaner by providing PERFECT enviornment, that they are comfortable with anything in... that includes a big tank, perfect water, and tons of other small things... so really there is no way to just make them mean...


----------



## taylorhedrich

Here are some good points:
-make sure you have at least 20 gallons per Pygo in your tank
-keep up on weekly/biweekly tank maintenance (waterchanges)
-do NOT feed goldfish, look in the nutrition forum for better foods to feed
-a good tank temperature is 82 degrees, in my opinion
-make sure that your water parameters are all in balance (ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, pH, etc.)

Those are some key points that you need to be sure you are considering when owning a shoal of Pygos. Other than that, do some more reading on the site to learn what's best for your fish.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## nemoRIDAH

whut if i get a 125 gallon tank can i try 2 put like 20 in it? cuz iono man i see pirnahs video i want like alot but wit 6 in a 125 dats kinda boring


----------



## nick007x

well, you can do whatever you want. you can keep 6 in a 30 or 20 in a 125. or you could keep a dog chained up in a 3 x 3 cage. just because it might be more "interesting," dosen't mean any of those things is humane or in any way responsible as a pet owner. you're in charge of other living things, even if they are just fish. their existance should be treated with more respect than as simply objects to entertain someone. 20 in a 125 is not humane, nor is 6 in a 30 -- because you're sentencing them all to a crappy life and an early death. they will be stressed, become cannabalistic, be so crowded as to physically stunt and mutate their growth, and slowly be poisoned in their own waste until the toxins finally kill them. you need to think about why you have them. if you find them boring, just get rid of them to someone who will take care of them and find yourself some fish that will be more what you're looking for. there's plenty of other fish that are way more active and predatory that you would probably have way more fun keeping anyway (like maybe snakeheads or wolffish, i dont really know, just ask around) just my 2 cents.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Man if you want aggressive piranhas give them 20 gallons of space each

20 in a 125 gallon does not follow this rule.


----------



## Mattones

Is *DA* tank even cycled. Most likely if you had it for mor then a year haha. Get a new tank if you think 125 is a waste for 6 P's then try a school od 100 neon tetra's..Now thats a sight to see. haha


----------



## ruger345

You take the ones you have to your LFS and trade them in for some new ones. Repeat this process until you get some really mean ones.







good luck!


----------



## the REASON

haha.


----------



## Sacrifice

nemoRIDAH said:


> whut if i get a 125 gallon tank can i try 2 put like 20 in it? cuz iono man i see pirnahs video i want like alot but wit 6 in a 125 dats kinda boring


These are *Da* exact ppl that dont need to be keeping Ps. You shouldnt buy Ps just so that you have an extremely aggressive fish. You sound like you dont care about them at all. You just want them to put on a show for you. The truth is you are *Da* caretaker of them. So Please TAKE CARE of them and stop overstocking that tank.

Buy a BIGGER tank and dont put anymore Ps in there at all, PLEASE. For the sake of your fish. How would you like to live in a 12'x12' room with 5 other ppl? Doesnt sound to fun does it. So please get those fish a better home immediatly. If not sell them, and buy some Neons like someone else said. You dont sound like the right person to be keeping Ps.

Did everyone here read nemo's thread about trying to feed these same Ps a live mouse, and he's complaining about them not being aggressive enough in that thread too.







Poor Ps.


----------



## SinbadNyc

hey nemo..i had ONE single P in a 65 gallon for the past two weeks....dude in couple days that ONE single P is going into a 125 gallon tank ...BE FAIR TO YOUR P..I GUARANTEE THAT P WILL BE MORE THEN FAIR TO YOU...just like other folks have stated you need to really think long and hard WHY you have these type of fishes , then try to UNDERSTAND them and in turn you will learn to RESPECT them. . critisicm is good when its healthy critisicm and for your own benefit...not to mention your P's wellbeing


----------



## smallmouth

First of all piranha are not blood thirsty killers second if you give them the proper environment you will have a better experience third if you cant afford a bigger tank get a couple convict cichlids and get rid of the piranha. Cons are great for the beginner. If you think that tank is fine have someone lock you in a closet for a few weeks and you ll change your mind.


----------



## Badrad1532

120 gallon and 80 degrees. If you want try a bare tank for a month see if that works out for you


----------



## assclown

dude, maybe your slang is causing them to hide, along with your tank size.
you need to upgrade your tank, read a bit more on the keeping of your fish
and stop talking like a uneducated young man......na-mean?


----------



## thebluyak

assclown said:


> dude, maybe your slang is causing them to hide, along with your tank size.
> you need to upgrade your tank, read a bit more on the keeping of your fish
> and stop talking like a uneducated young man......na-mean?


he yall are wasting your time, that cool cat has been gone for awhile


----------



## ModsBoss

Sad Sad Sad... sounds to me as if he just wants them to fight amongst one another... like people that raise pitbulls just to fight em... is a very sad and inhumane thing.


----------



## assclown

:nod: x2


----------



## SNAKEBITE

someone give this this guy a boot first he tries to feed his rbs a mouse that wasnt seccessful he feeds it to his snake then he throws in a goldfish the size of a fucken whale in his *30g*...if you want aggression go get some cichlids you dont belong here


----------



## kenlperry

First of all, I'm as much(if not more) of an animal lover as anybody I know. But...... When I hear people making comparisons between fish and humans, I can't help but to feel a certain way about those comments. I mean the mental capacity of a fish is barely a fraction of that of a human. Putting 6 piranha in a 30 gallon tank doesn't affect them the same as putting 5 or 6 people in a jail cell, closet, etc.. Putting fish in any size tank is confinement and not natural for them. They're meant to be free-swimming in huge rivers, lakes, etc.. So if you wanna get all technical, then none of us should be keeping fish in tanks. Now that being said, of course the bigger the tank the better, but there is a constructive way to get this point across to another. And who verified that 20 gallons per fish is the ideal for Reds anyway? I mean, did someone ask the fish or somethin?? Geez, it's not set in stone folks. So all I'm saying is don't be so quick to judge the next person!!


----------



## thebluyak

Piranhas and Cichlids said:


> First of all, I'm as much(if not more) of an animal lover as anybody I know. But...... When I hear people making comparisons between fish and humans, I can't help but to feel a certain way about those comments. I mean the mental capacity of a fish is barely a fraction of that of a human. Putting 6 piranha in a 30 gallon tank doesn't affect them the same as putting 5 or 6 people in a jail cell, closet, etc.. Putting fish in any size tank is confinement and not natural for them. They're meant to be free-swimming in huge rivers, lakes, etc.. So if you wanna get all technical, then none of us should be keeping fish in tanks. Now that being said, of course the bigger the tank the better, but there is a constructive way to get this point across to another. *And who verified that 20 gallons per fish is the ideal for Reds anyway? I mean, did someone ask the fish or somethin?? Geez, it's not set in stone folks.* So all I'm saying is don't be so quick to judge the next person!!


umm its not true

so let me guess, 3 full grown reds are good in a 60g tank? Yeah i didnt think so. Reds need a 90g tank for 3 full grown fish. Thats 30g per fish, the 20g fish rule is bullshit. I have my one sanchezi in a 36g tank. so what about an elong? minium 55g tank, what about a rhom? minimum 75g tank

if you want to get all technical read up on minimum piranha tank sizes and you would have found out along time ago the 20g rule is non existent


----------



## stitchgrip

where did our homie g-unit funk master wannabe innercity black guy go lol.


----------

